# Do you think that the new 3DS is worth the purchase?



## nekosync (Sep 21, 2014)

I don't think so. The shoulder buttons don't seem like much of a change, and the swappable back covers aren't that much of a big deal because you can get decals for your current 3DS.


----------



## honeymoo (Sep 21, 2014)

nah whatever.. just a little upgrade, like an iphone 5 to an iphone 5s, no difference, just the look.


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 21, 2014)

No, just a pathetic attempt from Nintendo to make more money.


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Sep 21, 2014)

Nope.  Sure, you can change out the covers and everything, but it really isn't that much more of a difference.  It just seems like Nintendo is trying to get people to buy more things from them.
I can see how it would be appealing though.  Maybe to people who don't have a 3DS yet should consider buying it, but I don't think it would be worth going out and buying if you already have the original version.


----------



## Reindeer (Sep 21, 2014)

loll

Yes, it's a worthy purchase. Apart from making peripherals completely obsolete, Nintendo is also going to provide more storage capacity out of the box, as well as allowing the system to run at a better pace (and actually be able to run Miiverse at a good pace).


----------



## RisingStar (Sep 21, 2014)

I've been still hesitant about it. I mean, perhaps for people without 3DS's it's worth it, but for people already with them? My 3DS is still brand new from last year, I was barely able to afford it. 

It just kinda sucks, really.


----------



## nammie (Sep 21, 2014)

No... if I didn't have a 3DS I'd consider buying it, but it doesn't seem like that much of an update.
Unless they stop making new 3DS games, I probably won't purchase it.


----------



## Cudon (Sep 21, 2014)

Yeah the upgrades are really noticeable. Especially if new games are gonna slowly move onto using it.


----------



## Solar (Sep 21, 2014)

lmao I'm getting one.


----------



## tamagotchi (Sep 21, 2014)

I don't really care because I'm not buying one, anyways, lol. That is, unless my current 3DS breaks, of course.

It might be. I don't see why people are so worked up about it. I think some people got to test them out. I remember someone posting a review-kind-of-thing around here.

//Oh, I've found it. You can decide for yourself, I suppose. Here you go.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Sep 21, 2014)

I'll be getting one down the line because of the hardware upgrades and because Nintendo will inevitably push games for that specific 3DS, so it will unfortunately be worth the purchase at some point. I'm just waiting it out for a special edition I'm interested in like a Zelda or Pokemon one.


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 21, 2014)

I'm going to get it anyway.
New System, New hardware, New Games.


----------



## CR33P (Sep 21, 2014)

Yes, by the time it comes out in the west my 3DS will probably already be worn out. It's a so-so for me.


----------



## mattyboo1 (Sep 21, 2014)

Well I can't afford one right now and I'm not allowed to buy one either but I'm worried that eventually all new games will be for the new 3ds. I hope they keep making games for the normal 3ds.


----------



## n64king (Sep 21, 2014)

Of course everyone is going to say No at this point. It'll be worth it eventually, no doubt. Once a few games are out for that specific 3DS and any bugs that may arise worked out, you should be fine getting one.

I'm more worried and curious if they'll axe DS support and just stick with 3DS. *points to DS Lite* it was around this time in last generation that they took away the backwards compatibility. But that could have just been because the GBA & DS game cartridges were so different where as the DS & 3DS aren't


----------



## Danielkang2 (Sep 22, 2014)

This is speculation but I'm pretty sure this is gonna be right. I think that Nintendo isn't stupid enough to release few exclusive titles and some "convenient" periphals on this thing. Nintendo can't afford a flop such as the wii u. Don't get me wrong. I LOVE my wii u. It's amazing but it has to appeal to the mass market and their marketing is horrible. One of the biggest reasons the wii u flopped is because when it released, IT HAD NO GAMES. I think Nintendo didn't want their image to be ruined and not be in a sense admitting their flaws and a company that just wants cash. The 3ds has not been out for a while. So they made the new 3ds and said only few exclusive titles be available on it with added peripherals. I think there is going to be at least one groundbreaking title on it like pokemon. I think Nintendo was trying to find that middle ground between releasing it with too much content but not little content. Nintendo wanted to fix the "mistakes" they did without admitting there were some flaws in the 3ds.  If I'm wrong about this I'm near sure that if this has lackluster sales Nintendo will HAVE to put good exclusive titles to this.


----------



## Murray (Sep 22, 2014)

I wouldn't get it for the sake of getting something new, assuming your current 3ds works well- I will however get one eventually when I'm sick of this one ^~^


----------



## Danielkang2 (Sep 22, 2014)

I'm gonna wait a little and get a limited edition 3ds xl. I don't want a 3ds one.  Even though I love the faceplates.


----------



## Colour Bandit (Sep 22, 2014)

I might get the standard New 3DS but a few months after release just to see what other people think about it. My XL works perfectly fine but I'd like something smaller to use when I'm away from home, e.g. for using it on the train. I'll just wait and see.


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Sep 22, 2014)

I would say it depends. There are a lot of factors to consider. Like do you have an existing 3DS? Why do you want to buy the new one? Are there games exclusive to it that you REALLY like? 
I would say that if you already have a 3DS/2DS and if there are no games in the new one that you REALLY like, then it's not worth it. If you have games there that you really like then maybe you can sell your current DS after transferring the data in order to lessen the cost.


----------



## Nerd House (Sep 23, 2014)

shayminskyforme88 said:


> Are there games exclusive to it that you REALLY like?




XENOBLADE CHRONICLES.

This should be enough to convince ANYONE to buy it. Xenoblade is a MASSIVE game, and to get it on a handheld???? /mindblown


----------



## Sawdust (Sep 23, 2014)

Bought my 3DS in 2012 so it's not that new anymore. When the New 3DS comes out I'm probably going to get the XL (since I have the standard version) if they make it in nice colours. If they don't I'll get the small one since I'm a sucker for customization. I don't usually get console updates but if they're required to play games I want I consider it. Still not a very nice move but since my 3DS is old it's a welcome opportunity anyway. It's just odd that they're still bringing out special editions of the regular 3DS XL, who's going to buy those?


----------



## Reindeer (Sep 23, 2014)

Adol the Red said:


> XENOBLADE CHRONICLES.
> 
> This should be enough to convince ANYONE to buy it. Xenoblade is a MASSIVE game, and to get it on a handheld???? /mindblown


I think a lot of people don't realize this. It's like putting the entirety of Ocarina of Time in 3D on GBA. But nah, they're not impressed by Xenoblade Chronicles 3D.


----------



## Beachland (Sep 23, 2014)

I might get one eventually but not until at least a few exclusive games are released that I'm really interested in playing (for example, the next generation of Pokemon). I'll probably wait between six months and a year after it's released and get the XL version since I just have an old refurbished regular-sized 3DS now.


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Sep 23, 2014)

I put no. I wouldn't get it (unless it was a gift). The ONLY reason I would get it is if they discontinued games for the normal 3DS and only made games for the new one (especially if the made a new AC).


----------



## Jawile (Sep 23, 2014)

Depends on how you look at it
I think it's worth it because I still have the original 3DS from 2011, my hands cramp with it, and I really want that C-Stick for Smash. But If you just recently got a 3DS, I don't think it's worth it.


----------



## ItachiKouyou (Sep 23, 2014)

Besides the fact that new games will be exclusive to this 3DS, I don't think so.
I guess we have to wait to see which new games they'll release. =/


----------



## OneTimeUser (Sep 23, 2014)

Right off the bat, on release day? No way Jos?. As time goes on and the game library shifts to take advantage of the new hardware... it still won't be "worth the purchase." However it will be "a required purchase if you want to play any new games."

"Har har, it will still print money. Now pay up for your iDS 6." ~Nintendo


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 23, 2014)

Yes, maybe when I'm able to save up enough to buy it I will.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Sep 23, 2014)

R.I.P Nintendo.

(Stop making new models. But I want Xenoblades.)


----------



## mattyboo1 (Sep 28, 2014)

ItachiKouyou said:


> Besides the fact that new games will be exclusive to this 3DS, I don't think so.
> I guess we have to wait to see which new games they'll release. =/



Do you think all new games will be for the new 3ds? No more for regular 3ds?


----------



## Box9Missingo (Sep 28, 2014)

The Hidden Owl said:


> I put no. I wouldn't get it (unless it was a gift). The ONLY reason I would get it is if they discontinued games for the normal 3DS and only made games for the new one (especially if the made a new AC).



That's where I'm at too. I have a perfectly good 3ds, so buying a new model wouldn't make all that much sense at this point in time. In a few years, maybe. But not now.


----------



## Jaebeommie (Sep 28, 2014)

I think so, yes. I hear they made vast improvements on the 3D and improved the battery life a bit. I'm a sucker for better battery life and I've always wanted to actually use the 3D function, but it was never that impressive on the regular 3DS models. Gamestop also usually does this thing where you can trade in your old 3DS model for whatever is the newest one, so it won't be that expensive for me to get. 

Of course I understand why people wouldn't want to get it right away. I'm just one of those people that likes to.


----------



## soshii (Sep 28, 2014)

It depends mostly on what you play on your 3DS. If you're planning on spending tons of hours on Smash and MH4, then yes, it's worth it. If you're just going to be playing AC, Pokemon, etc, then no it isn't. The extra two shoulder buttons and C-Stick provide alot of viability for Smash and MH4 and possibly other games release in the future. It's really shallow to just judge the new 3DS as an "aesthetic upgrade" because those two shoulder buttons and C-stick make a HUGE difference to some games that will support it.


----------



## Yui Z (Sep 28, 2014)

As much as I want one, no, I don't think they're worth the money. If I buy one, then I'll realize it was a pointless move to make later on, and I'll regret it like I did with the DSi. 

I'd buy one if my current 3DS broke because it's an upgrade, but not right now when this one works perfectly fine.


----------



## Elise (Sep 28, 2014)

I think I will definitely have to upgrade one day, especially if there are a lot of exclusive games. I'm not in any rush though because I haven't finished half the games I already have and I am perfectly happy with how my 3DS XL works. I don't want to get the new 3DS in the smaller size so I'll probably upgrade when the new XL is released in a colour I like.


----------



## Beleated_Media (Sep 28, 2014)

Yes thats because my 3ds is beaten like Mike Tyson on Little Mac


----------



## mattyboo1 (Sep 28, 2014)

soshii said:


> It depends mostly on what you play on your 3DS. If you're planning on spending tons of hours on Smash and MH4, then yes, it's worth it. If you're just going to be playing AC, Pokemon, etc, then no it isn't. The extra two shoulder buttons and C-Stick provide alot of viability for Smash and MH4 and possibly other games release in the future. It's really shallow to just judge the new 3DS as an "aesthetic upgrade" because those two shoulder buttons and C-stick make a HUGE difference to some games that will support it.


I am confused? why do you need a new 3ds for smash bros? I don't understand?

- - - Post Merge - - -

am I not able to play smash bros on my regular 3ds?


----------



## Flop (Sep 28, 2014)

mattyboo1 said:


> I am confused? why do you need a new 3ds for smash bros? I don't understand?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> am I not able to play smash bros on my regular 3ds?



No, the inclusion of the c-stick just makes it a lot easier. And the game will run better on it.


----------



## Reindeer (Sep 29, 2014)

Flop said:


> And the game will run better on it.


[citation needed]


----------



## Melyora (Sep 29, 2014)

Yui Z said:


> As much as I want one, no, I don't think they're worth the money. If I buy one, then I'll realize it was a pointless move to make later on, and I'll regret it like I did with the DSi.
> 
> I'd buy one if my current 3DS broke because it's an upgrade, but not right now when this one works perfectly fine.



I agree with this. Although I didn't buy a DSi, I only upgraded from DSlite to 3DSXL since last year October, and only because my DSlite was pretty much broken (the top screen cannot hold positions anymore so it slams shut if I angle it a bit too far) and I really wanted to play some of the new 3DS games. 

I had been debating on it for a long while, considering whether I would spend enough time on it to make it worth the money or not.
Seeing as I wanted to play Pokemon X and Bravely Default, I bought the 3DSXL. 

Needless to say that I've spent more hours on AC:NL than on those two games, but it was definitely worth the money.

The new 3DS is not worth it for me as mine still works perfectly fine and I can keep playing the games I wanna play.


----------



## Nerd House (Sep 29, 2014)

I'll probably get one if they announce any other exclusives besides Xenoblade. My old normal 3DS is getting pretty worn xD


----------



## Flop (Sep 29, 2014)

Reindeer said:


> [citation needed]


It has a higher processor.  Notice the lag in Pokemon Y and X when 3D is on?  It helps with that. I'm not saying it will make Smash any better,  but it should help with the lag in a couple graphic-heavy games.


----------



## locker (Sep 29, 2014)

I have had every Nintendo system since the gameboy so i am defiantly getting one and im pty excited for it too, it has stronger 3D so now when you move it doesn't glitch out and that is nice when you are moving like on a train or car also it has more ram so we will get larger and better games for the hand held. and i think it just looks nice and the changeable face plates are sweet


----------



## Tom_Nooks_Party_Pants (Sep 29, 2014)

Personally I think it's worth it because of the said upgrade of both the processor and memory for it. I'm probably going to get one since I never invested in a XL and am still rocking my original launch 3ds.

 I think the best perspective for people on the fence about this new handheld is to probably think of when the gameboy / gameboy pocket got upgraded to the gameboy color. There were some games that worked for both o.g gameboy, and some that didn't and only worked on color. Those that worked on the gameboy color took advantage of sweet, sweet in your face color! This is all hearsay for the time being and people should probably wait till 

A. proper specs are released 
b. wait at least 6 months to see what the launch lineup looks like for the new 3DS. 

As much as I love Xenoblade Chronicles I've played it already and am more excited to see what other type of games are coming out.


----------



## Reindeer (Sep 29, 2014)

Tom_Nooks_Party_Pants said:


> Personally I think it's worth it because of the said upgrade of both the processor and memory for it. I'm probably going to get one since I never invested in a XL and am still rocking my original launch 3ds.
> 
> I think the best perspective for people on the fence about this new handheld is to probably think of when the gameboy / gameboy pocket got upgraded to the gameboy color. There were some games that worked for both o.g gameboy, and some that didn't and only worked on color. Those that worked on the gameboy color took advantage of sweet, sweet in your face color! This is all hearsay for the time being and people should probably wait till
> 
> ...


The leaked specs stated that the GPU is twice as fast (266 MHz rather than 133 MHz), with 10 MB rather than 6 MB dedicated Video-RAM.
As for the CPU, it lists the speed as 532 MHz, the RAM as 256 MB with 64 MB dedicated to the OS. On the current 3DS models that is cut in half.

Since they are a leak, they may not be trustworthy, but one thing sticks out. The specs, which leaked on September 2nd, also list the New Nintendo 3DS' weight as 253 grams specifically. If you'll remember, the Australian Nintendo Direct regarding the N3DS listed it as exactly that - 253 grams.

As for the launch line-up, it lists four titles.
- Xenoblades Chronicles 3D (N3DS exclusive)
- The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess 3D (N3DS exclusive)
- Super Mario Sunshine 3D (N3DS exclusive)
- Code Name: STEAM (N3DS enhanced, meaning it's compatible with both versions)

The release date is also listed as March 20th 2015 (US, I believe).

Take that with a grain of salt, since it might as well be a fake leak, especially with the games listed being hype as ****. But assuming it's real - would it be worth it for you?


----------



## OneTimeUser (Sep 29, 2014)

Huh. Well then. Let's pretend that leak is 100% accurate. Let's pretend the release date is accurate. Let's pretend the release titles are accurate. Hmmm.

Pondering... *[*|||||*100%*|||||*]*
Processing... *[*|||||*100%*|||||*]*
Rendering.... *[*|||||*100%*|||||*]*
Complete!




Spoiler: cout >> Result








*OMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMG*
Now-I-want-it. Forget my first post. Gaiz. Srsly. Forget my first post and send me money and send me to March of next year so I can get one!​


----------



## SmokeyB (Sep 29, 2014)

Reindeer said:


> The leaked specs stated that the GPU is twice as fast (266 MHz rather than 133 MHz), with 10 MB rather than 6 MB dedicated Video-RAM.
> As for the CPU, it lists the speed as 532 MHz, the RAM as 256 MB with 64 MB dedicated to the OS. On the current 3DS models that is cut in half.
> 
> Since they are a leak, they may not be trustworthy, but one thing sticks out. The specs, which leaked on September 2nd, also list the New Nintendo 3DS' weight as 253 grams specifically. If you'll remember, the Australian Nintendo Direct regarding the N3DS listed it as exactly that - 253 grams.
> ...



Did you say Sunshine 3D? Holy ****ing ****


----------



## mattyboo1 (Sep 29, 2014)

aww that means that all the new games are going to be exclusive to the new 3ds, my worst fears are coming true, I'd bet that there will not be any more games for the regular 3ds its unfortunate as I will definitely not be allowed to buy the new 3ds.

- - - Post Merge - - -

whats this steam thing though? will that be for regular 3ds


----------



## Reindeer (Sep 29, 2014)

mattyboo1 said:


> aww that means that all the new games are going to be exclusive to the new 3ds, my worst fears are coming true, I'd bet that there will not be any more games for the regular 3ds its unfortunate as I will definitely not be allowed to buy the new 3ds.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> whats this steam thing though? will that be for regular 3ds


They would be launch titles, so of course those games would be exclusive or somehow be better on the new system. I don't see how that's surprising at all, as Nintendo needs to be able to sell the New 3DS in some way once it releases.
And you're acting as if that information is 100% true. We don't know yet. For all we know, it's about as true as Mewtwo returning in Super Smash Bros. 4, hence what I said.


----------



## atonnoudjement (Oct 13, 2014)

Only certain games can be played on it because of updates in technology *coughcough_plannedobsolescence_coughcough*
but no, not at the moment.  I don't have the money for it and I'll wait for the price to go down.  My boyfriend will probably get it and we always share games and consoles so I'll just borrow his.


----------



## Trickilicky (Oct 13, 2014)

I want to get one, as my Pikachu 3DS XL is on it's last legs after having various cups of tea spilt on it over the past couple years, but I'd be really ticked if I bought one of the new 3DS' and then a neat special edition came out 6 months later (which could be likely). I'll probably wait to see rather than rush in as soon as they're released.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Oct 13, 2014)

No, I don't ever use the 3D anyway and if I had to try and get used to it I'm sure it'd just be a major disappointment. I never really took too much note to the 3D when I was using it anyway. If my 3DS ever breaks I'm going to either get a limited edition 3DS if they still make them by then or just a 2DS since that's cheaper.


----------



## Nicole. (Oct 13, 2014)

I'm quite happy with my 3DS XL to be honest.


----------



## Emily (Oct 13, 2014)

Reindeer said:


> The leaked specs stated that the GPU is twice as fast (266 MHz rather than 133 MHz), with 10 MB rather than 6 MB dedicated Video-RAM.
> As for the CPU, it lists the speed as 532 MHz, the RAM as 256 MB with 64 MB dedicated to the OS. On the current 3DS models that is cut in half.
> 
> Since they are a leak, they may not be trustworthy, but one thing sticks out. The specs, which leaked on September 2nd, also list the New Nintendo 3DS' weight as 253 grams specifically. If you'll remember, the Australian Nintendo Direct regarding the N3DS listed it as exactly that - 253 grams.
> ...



I'm not being funny but IF Nintendo were ever smart enough to do that there would be 3 brand ''new'' 3DS XL's in my house launch day. But of course Nintendo are too busy with other projects for this to be true.. Which it isn't.

(Probably)


----------



## Reindeer (Oct 13, 2014)

Emily said:


> I'm not being funny but IF Nintendo were ever smart enough to do that there would be 3 brand ''new'' 3DS XL's in my house launch day. But of course Nintendo are too busy with other projects for this to be true.. Which it isn't.
> 
> (Probably)


It's seemingly fake. The GPU VRAM and some other specs match, but the CPU is an ARM11 MPCore, which is a quad-core. The leaked specs listed it as an ARM11 Dual-Core, though with the same (aggregate) clock speed. Seeing as it was supposedly a memo handed out to developers, it seems odd that they'd make an error on the CPU.


----------



## Draco (Oct 13, 2014)

i voted no. but ill get one anyway.


----------



## Bowie (Oct 13, 2014)

How many versions of the 3DS is there going to be?


----------



## Draco (Oct 13, 2014)

Bowie said:


> How many versions of the 3DS is there going to be?



3ds,   3ds XL , New 3DS  ,New 3ds XL.  so 4 unless i missed 1.


----------



## sakurakiki (Oct 14, 2014)

For me, I don't think it's worth a purchase. I just upgraded to an XL just a couple of months ago so I am against splurging more money out for something that's just a little bit faster. Maybe if they stopped making normal 3DS games completely I'd consider it, but right now, Nintendo definitely aren't getting my money.


----------



## xxTomxx (Oct 14, 2014)

I really want to get one because of the improved 3D effect. I really enjoy it but most of the time it's not stable enough for me and I see some images double, so I hope that isn't the case anymore. I also really hope that the special edition Monster Hunter XL version will come to Europe!


----------



## Reindeer (Oct 14, 2014)

Draco said:


> 3ds,   3ds XL , New 3DS  ,New 3ds XL.  so 4 unless i missed 1.


2DS, though that's for the western market only.



sakurakiki said:


> For me, I don't think it's worth a purchase. I just upgraded to an XL just a couple of months ago so I am against splurging more money out for something that's just a little bit faster. Maybe if they stopped making normal 3DS games completely I'd consider it, but right now, Nintendo definitely aren't getting my money.


Both the CPU and GPU are twice as fast. All the peripherals are built-in. The 3D will adjust to how you're looking at the screen. Not telling you to buy one, just correcting an error and adding what you missed.


----------



## oranje (Oct 14, 2014)

I'm the kind of person that uses a gaming system for a long time and I've only had my 3ds for a year now, so I don't think I'll be buying any new handheld systems anytime soon. Mostly likely I will 3ds games stop being manufactured.


----------



## JCnator (Oct 14, 2014)

For anyone who's willing to trade their old 3DS to the New models or just never owned any 3DS before, I think it makes a lot of sense to pick up any New 3DS model. I've already imported the system, but it's in the process of being delivered as we speak.

If you've seen the actual price for the Japanese versions, you'll notice that they'll be most likely priced the same as the older 3DS models currently do. The standard unit will probably run you for $169.99 USD, while the XL variation will have you spending $199.99. Keep in mind that you might want to get a very tiny cross-shaped screwdriver to be able to swap the back plate of the standard New 3DS model and install a better microSD card capacity.

I've heard from various reports that the 3D head-tracking feature works fantastically (even in the dark if you set the screen brightness to 4-5) and holding a standard New 3DS model is a bit more comfortable than a 3DS XL.


----------



## Leopardfire (Oct 14, 2014)

I'm not sure. I wouldn't consider getting one, but my normal 3DS is getting run down; it's L button has stopped working completely and a few other buttons are iffy to. If they aren't priced to high in the US, I might save up for one.


----------



## Colour Bandit (Oct 16, 2014)

Totally didn't just buy myself a Japanese New 3DS... I have loads of Japanese games for the 3DS which I haven't been able to play (Some gifts from a friend who is studying in Japan and a few accidental buys by my parents) and I just got a new job so I thought I'd celebrate and be able to play all these games- shooting two birds with one stone. I got it relatively cheap (as in cheaper than my current XL was) off eBay from a reputable seller, so should all be good.

I'm still going to get myself a European New 3DS but I might wait a bit longer this time, I'll just see how I am next year.


----------



## Envelin (Oct 16, 2014)

My 3DS XL is fine, thanks.

Really, there's not that much different. It'd be better if Nintendo would hold their great ideas for a longer period of time to give a grander opening to an entirely new console than upgrade the 3DS bit by bit. Like they did with the DSi to the 3DS. Big, grand new console.


----------



## Dustmop (Oct 17, 2014)

I'm all for it, truth be told.

1.) Exclusive games, first of all. I mean, I'd like to see what else will be NEW 3DS exclusive - but there's bound to be more that require the better specs if they went through the trouble of upgrading it as much as they have. Just like every previous handheld gen for them - Gameboy Color exclusives, DSi exclusives, etc.

2.) The browser won't suck. No, it won't apply to everyone, but I don't want another smartphone, I don't have/want a tablet.. Having my little handheld console be able to open a webpage without crashing would be great when I'm too lazy to get up from my couch to google something. Minor, but it's a nice addition for me nonethless.

3.) It's slightly bigger. Slightly. The XL screen already feels too small for my old eyes. A slightly larger upgrade is already worth it for me.

4.) The best thing ever -- no more searching for that magic sweet spot on the 3D screen. It's come to my attention that most people, unfortunately, don't like the 3D visuals of the 3DS... but they don't want a 2DS because it doesn't fold.
I love the 3D effects. It's adorable in Animal Crossing when the poppers go off after every PWP. It looks fabulous in Zelda: OoT when he holds up any and every item over his head. And I'm stoked to see how much of an improvement ORAS will do in the 3D realm.

I love using the 3D, but it can be really frustrating to hold it in that ONE SPOT the whole time you're playing. And in OoT, forget about it if you're using the motion controls to aim. You'll never see what you're trying to hit.



On the downside, I have nicely manicured nails. The stupid little c-stick-button is in a terrible spot for my lovely thumb nails. I don't think I'd be able to really use it.. unless I hold my thumb sideways at some awkward angle. I doubt I'd be using it that much to begin with, but it kinda sucks that they never took that into account.


----------



## Coach (Oct 18, 2014)

Lol, no. It's pretty much the same thing.


----------



## Lavandula (Oct 18, 2014)

New 3DS? Had no clue...

Just got mine in December, and it works, and it still looks pretty new. I'm good with what I have


----------



## Pearls (Oct 18, 2014)

I don't think it seems all that good... there's not much difference between the new and original. Maybe it would be good if you didn't have a 3ds, but I just got mine for my birthday last year, do unless they stop making games for the original 3ds I definitely won't be getting one


----------



## ADanishMuffin (Oct 19, 2014)

Well, I think that it would be worth the purchase. It's not just as expensive as a regular 3DS (I think?), so there's that. It also has more features, so that makes it more worth it.

I really want it because it looks so nice, and I don't know why, but the colored A, B, X, and Y buttons make it look _so_ much nicer to me.


----------



## FriendlyVillager (Oct 19, 2014)

I don't want to buy it, but I have a feeling I'll have no choice because i think nintendo will make a lot of games only work on New 3DS, like maybe Pokemon Gen 7 and next AC game will only work on New 3DS so you'll have to buy it.


----------



## BATOCTO (Oct 19, 2014)

will definitely get it when i have the money. the new 3ds seems way better than the new 3ds xl; not too big not too small, pretty colored ABXY buttons and customisable face plates.


----------



## shasha (Oct 19, 2014)

The New 3DS will absolutely be worth it.

The original Nintendo 3DS have a low battery life, which is later corrected with the XL.

But the New 3DS has roughly (1 hour short with everything turned off and minimal brightness) the same battery span to the New 3DS XL, 3.5 - 6 hours (3.5 - 7 hours [XL]) allowing for unparalleled play.

The benefits of the New 3DS against the XL is the smaller screen, which allows you to play with the top of the line precision graphics in today's industry. Graphics so clear and sharp that it will make your ears bleed. You will never need a XL again.


----------



## katsuragi (Oct 20, 2014)

i would only purchase it if there were exclusive games for it that i was really interested in


----------



## HeyPatience (Oct 20, 2014)

I see this being a worthy purchase for those who dont already own a 3DS. As for myself if something did happen to my 3DS I would probably buy a new one. Though I am excited to see what limited editions the New XL will come in since the regular sized one has faceplates


----------



## Dustmop (Oct 20, 2014)

HeyPatience said:


> *I see this being a worthy purchase for those who dont already own a 3DS*. As for myself if something did happen to my 3DS I would probably buy a new one.



That was my initial feeling.

Then I convinced myself that the one tiny scratch on my 3DS XL's front plate was more than enough reason to require a new, upgraded one. My current one is dingy now. 
I put it in my purse one time without the little makeshift sleeve I made for it, and I think it met my hairbrush.

Either way, the new one will be getting a proper carry case to shield it when it goes on car rides in my purse. It will last forever! Or, at least be scratch-free for a lot longer.

Though by 'proper' I do mean I'm just going to make a nice one for it, and a few games, right off the bat, haha. No sense in paying an extra $40 for a leather case that my Yoshi stylus doesn't even fit in. Come on, guys.


----------



## Danielkang2 (Oct 21, 2014)

Should I get xl or regular? The new 3ds has faceplates and colored buttons. The xl has larger screen but is more pricy. The new 3ds compared to the regular 3ds has smoother buttons improved 3d, some exclusive games, faceplates, micro sd, much much faster processor, improved graphics, slightly better speakers, more buttons, matte finish more appealing but drawbacks are micro sd is under faceplate which has screws, stylus is awkward, and that's pretty much it.


----------



## Amissapanda (Oct 21, 2014)

GoldieJoan said:


> unless they stop making games for the original 3ds I definitely won't be getting one



I winced at this. Don't tempt fate! They did it to the Wii when the WiiU came out. I have reason to believe that Nintendo will likely do the same thing for 3DS and N3DS. After all, that means truckloads more money for them with the forced upgrade. They might kill online services to 3DS eventually, too, just like they did the Wii back in May. Those who want to continue enjoying the new games may have no choice but to upgrade. It's crappy, but it's what big businesses and companies do---especially with electronics.


----------



## Danielkang2 (Oct 21, 2014)

Amissapanda said:


> I winced at this. Don't tempt fate! They did it to the Wii when the WiiU came out. I have reason to believe that Nintendo will likely do the same thing for 3DS and N3DS. After all, that means truckloads more money for them with the forced upgrade. They might kill online services to 3DS eventually, too, just like they did the Wii back in May. Those who want to continue enjoying the new games may have no choice but to upgrade. It's crappy, but it's what big businesses and companies do---especially with electronics.


I highly highly doubt that's gonna happen with this console. The new 3ds is kinda like the dsi they make it so people don't have to wait soo long for the next real console coming out. Then they'd do this.


----------



## 8bit (Oct 24, 2014)

*The New 3DS Worth It?*

Just wondering, I am currently trying to get back into the gaming scene and I have recently found out about the New 3DS, but my question is, is it worth buying?


----------



## Amissapanda (Oct 24, 2014)

This isn't really a question that I think anyone can answer at this time, outside of Japan. Those won't come out for most of us until next year some time. 

There's speculation on whether the "leaked" specs are accurate or not yet, as well. So if I were you, I wouldn't make any decisions one way or the other yet. It would be wise to wait until more info about them is known/released.


----------



## Kaiaa (Oct 24, 2014)

Australia did a Direct on it so if you want you can check it out and decide if you think it's worth it. I'll probably get it but only because I have the regular 3DS and wanted an XL, might as well get a New XL right!


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Oct 24, 2014)

If you do not already possess a 3DS, future proofing would be ideal. The New 3DS is supposed to be of equal price of current 3DSes.


----------



## JCnator (Oct 24, 2014)

A bit of my answer is actually copy-pasted from what I said in another topic.




			
				TheBigJC7777777 said:
			
		

> For anyone who's willing to trade their old 3DS to the New models or just never owned any 3DS before, I think it makes a lot of sense to pick up any New 3DS model. [...]
> 
> If you've seen the actual price for the Japanese versions, you'll notice that they'll be most likely priced the same as the older 3DS models currently do. The standard unit will probably run you for $169.99 USD, while the XL variation will have you spending $199.99. Keep in mind that you might want to get a very tiny cross-shaped screwdriver to be able to remove the back plate of a New 3DS model and install a better microSD card capacity.
> 
> [...]



If you're unsure of which model of New 3DS to pick, then think about that. Do you prefer compact design with interchangeable customized plates or would you rather opt for the larger screens and better comfort for large hands? If you're for the former, go with the standard New 3DS model. Otherwise, New 3DS XL will be your model of choice.


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 24, 2014)

It has a C-Stick, the end.


----------



## Nerd House (Oct 24, 2014)

Do the new 3DS play old 3DS games? Can I transfer my digital collection over to the new 3DS?


----------



## Zuko (Oct 24, 2014)

No, they dont play old 3ds games because nintendo love losing money.


----------



## Reindeer (Oct 24, 2014)

Adol the Red said:


> Do the new 3DS play old 3DS games? Can I transfer my digital collection over to the new 3DS?





Zuko said:


> No, they dont play old 3ds games because nintendo love losing money.


kek

It's all a matter of opinion. There's an entire thread where people give their thoughts on whether or not it's worth the purchase, located here.


----------



## Cuppycakez (Oct 24, 2014)

Zuko said:


> No, they dont play old 3ds games because nintendo love losing money.


What? So they don't play New Leaf on them for example? If that's true that really sucks and I'm almost positive I won't be buying one. 
Not really one to go buy games for one system then go buy the same exact game for another system I already have.


----------



## Reindeer (Oct 24, 2014)

Cuppycakez said:


> What? So they don't play New Leaf on them for example? If that's true that really sucks and I'm almost positive I won't be buying one.
> Not really one to go buy games for one system then go buy the same exact game for another system I already have.


Either they're joking or they haven't been paying attention. I'm going with the first because the second option is kinda sad, especially considering Nintendo makes sure their systems are backwards compatible, and it's another 3DS, not an entirely new console. The entire 3DS library can be played on the New 3DS.


----------



## Zuko (Oct 24, 2014)

Of cause I'm joking... Nintendo are money whores.

Unfortunately I sold them my soul when I was like 9


----------



## Reindeer (Oct 24, 2014)

Zuko said:


> Of cause I'm joking... Nintendo are money whores.
> 
> Unfortunately I sold them my soul when I was like 9


Haven't we all? They'll never let us go.


----------



## Christopaz (Oct 24, 2014)

Danielkang2 said:


> I highly highly doubt that's gonna happen with this console. The new 3ds is kinda like the dsi they make it so people don't have to wait soo long for the next real console coming out. Then they'd do this.



This, just like the DSL was to the DS, and the DSi was to the DSL, oh wait they're just one generation.

Let's hope Nintendo sticks to a maximum of two type per generation, like 3DS and N3DS, then another new-gen handheld.

Good things come to those who wait, specially those who wait muuuuch longer. Gonna bail on N3DS.


----------



## 8bit (Oct 25, 2014)

Now the question is do I go Japanese or Australian? I feel like my credit card will be declined when trying to buy from a foreign e-shop.


----------



## Ayaya (Oct 25, 2014)

8bit said:


> Now the question is do I go Japanese or Australian? I feel like my credit card will be declined when trying to buy from a foreign e-shop.



You can buy japanese eshop cards in Playasia instead 
Keep in mind it's still region-locked unless you already own a 3DS of your own region.


----------



## JCnator (Oct 25, 2014)

From what I know, the Japanese eShop will pretty much accept any foreign credit card. I'm pretty sure that the Australian eShop won't likely support your American credit card.

If you're going for the Japanese version, I highly recommend you have some prior knowledge of the Japanese language if you don't like playing a guessing game on which button/command you'd need to press to progress. I recommend reading the OP of that neoGAF topic and see if you'd rather have a Japanese New 3DS over the Australian one.


----------



## 8bit (Oct 25, 2014)

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> From what I know, the Japanese eShop will pretty much accept any foreign credit card. I'm pretty sure that the Australian eShop won't likely support your American credit card.
> 
> If you're going for the Japanese version, I highly recommend you have some prior knowledge of the Japanese language if you don't like playing a guessing game on which button/command you'd need to press to progress. I recommend reading the OP of that neoGAF topic and see if you'd rather have a Japanese New 3DS over the Australian one.



I actually had my Wii region locked to Japan so I had some fun learning basic Japanese.


----------



## Colour Bandit (Oct 25, 2014)

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> From what I know, the Japanese eShop will pretty much accept any foreign credit card. I'm pretty sure that the Australian eShop won't likely support your American credit card.
> 
> If you're going for the Japanese version, I highly recommend you have some prior knowledge of the Japanese language if you don't like playing a guessing game on which button/command you'd need to press to progress. I recommend reading the OP of that neoGAF topic and see if you'd rather have a Japanese New 3DS over the Australian one.


Thank you for the link, I'll be using it when I set up my Japanese N3DS since I'm not amazing with reading Japanese... I would have got an Australian N3DS but I couldn't find any that weren't super expensive... The majority of games I already have in Japanese I have an English copy of, so I'll get the general gist of what is happening...


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Oct 25, 2014)

For me, yes. My circle pad broke and it's still pretty beat up, and super glue wont hold it forever.


----------



## Nashiro (Oct 26, 2014)

The new DS WILL play the OLD DS library and the currently existing 3DS library. The only qualm is that SOME GAMES on the new 3DS will not be playable on older consoles due to the programming in them (because of the new features of the 3DS).

The new 3DS appeals to me because I have a 2DS (which once I get the new model, will be strictly for ACNL trading/storage). It has a faster processor, meaning it can handle the 3D mode better and run games faster. It's also thinner and lighter. The switch-casing sounds a lot funner for me too.


----------



## Eldin (Oct 26, 2014)

Personally I think it's a nice upgrade but not enough of a change to make me replace my 3DS. If I didn't already have one, or if mine broke, then sure. But otherwise it's not like it's a new console. 

Destructoid basically summed up my issue with it;

_"But the phrase "New 3DS" is going to be a hell of a confusing line to push, provided that Nintendo goes with the same naming convention outside of Japan. I can just see an ocean of parents and casual consumers that will buy the game (despite a likely warning label), come home, and find out that they can't play it even though the package says "3DS."

I think Nintendo may have jumped the gun when it comes to fragmentation too early in the system's lifecycle. Let the 3DS live a little longer then announce a new line altogether. This horizontal movement to a "3.5DS" is a tad odd, and I hope that it doesn't ruin the momentum the portable has so far. I will be getting a New 3DS anyway since it happens to be one of my most played systems, but I don't think I'm the norm."_

I have a friend who I've had to explain game exclusivity to already with the whole DS/DSi/3DS thing. Her little brother had a DSi and wanted 3DS games. His parents had bought him a DSi instead of a 3DS, not realizing that it was already obsolete. Obviously they should've done their research, but many parents or casual gamers don't. They might just see it in the store and grab it. This is going to make that whole issue even more confusing. ;l

And why bother upgrading the 3DS at all with minor changes? Just leave it alone until the next handheld device. Changing it slightly (I know the changes aren't that slight, but I mean in comparison to a new console altogether) just doesn't seem like it's going to sell well. Because most people don't have another $150-200 to drop on a console that they already have. Possibly in the future when more exclusive games come out, but only because people will have to if they want to play those games. Everybody else will just be pissed off about the whole thing and I can't see that being great for business.

Honestly though they're nice consoles and everything, but it seems like an unnecessary in-between step imo. But if I didn't already have a 3DS, I'd buy it in a heartbeat. But for me it's the same as when the 3DS XL came out, I couldn't bear to give up my shiny LoZ edition anyways, aha.


----------



## Mango (Oct 26, 2014)

no


----------



## Lady Timpani (Oct 26, 2014)

I'll probably buy the new one since they're releasing exclusive games for it; I also like the idea of improved 3D, though I'm not sure I'll use it very often. 

Mostly, though, I just need a new 3DS, since mine has seen better days.


----------



## Nuclear Bingo (Oct 26, 2014)

it's a rip-off and nintendo is a bunch of bastards for constantly pulling the "new and improved" card, but I'll still buy it (albeit begrudgingly)  if there are any more games being released for it. smash bros is the only reason i play my 3ds anymore, which is soon to be shelved because of the wii u version.


----------



## FancyThat (Oct 26, 2014)

I probably won't buy one unless one of my current XL's break down as they're not that old.


----------



## Tinkalila (Oct 26, 2014)

Ah, it's not really a good purchase for me, no! It's not very different, and although I find the faceplates totally enchanting, it's just not worth it, especially since I'm considering getting a Wii U or a PS Vita.


----------



## EndlessElements (Oct 26, 2014)

eh no


----------



## Reindeer (Oct 26, 2014)

Nuclear Bingo said:


> it's a rip-off and nintendo is a bunch of bastards for constantly pulling the "new and improved" card


Because they're totally the only ones that do that.


----------



## EndlessElements (Oct 26, 2014)

Reindeer said:


> Because they're totally the only ones that do that.



far too many do it and it sucks. i mean, i get why, but come on... think about our poor wallets ;A;


----------



## Luna_Solara (Oct 26, 2014)

I think in general, yes. It has better memory and all the upgrades. I think this would be a good purchase for someone who hasn't had a 3DS before, if your 3DS is broke or maybe if you bought a 3DS when they first came out.
But for me, personally, I voted no. I got my Year of Luigi 3DS XL in February and it still works good, so no need to buy a new one until it breaks.


----------



## Holla (Oct 26, 2014)

No, especially if you already have the original 3DS. It's understandable if you are someone who doesn't have one yet, but for the most part no. It's kinda like the iPhones really. Remember the iphone 4 and 4S? They were basically the exact same thing only the newer one had minor upgrades. If I were you I wouldn't waste money on upgrading a perfectly fine 3DS. Wait until the next generation of system (4DS or whatever they are going to call it)


----------



## Alyx (Oct 27, 2014)

To be honest the only way you can get me to buy a new Nintendo 3DS is if a new Trauma Center was made that wasn't playable on my 3DS. Literally, that's the only way. My 3DS is practically still brand new (about a year old).


----------



## xMatthew (Oct 27, 2014)

Being able to play Xenoblade Chronicles (one of my favorite games) on the go makes it worth the purchase for me


----------



## Jarrad (Oct 27, 2014)

Why are people saying silly stuff like "No, it's just a ploy devised by Nintendo to make money."

Are you guys serious?
That's the entire reason why Nintendo exists... to make money...


----------



## 00jachna (Oct 27, 2014)

I will cry if the new animal crossing comes to the new 3ds :'(


----------



## Dustmop (Oct 28, 2014)

Jarrad said:


> Why are people saying silly stuff like "No, it's just a ploy devised by Nintendo to make money."
> 
> Are you guys serious?
> That's the entire reason why Nintendo exists... to make money...



*Thank you.* Every business exists to make money. They have families to feed and bills to pay, too.

Either you want their products or you don't. It's that simple.

Buy it or don't buy it. But don't bash them for trying to, ya know, _make a profit._ That's why businesses exist.


----------



## Kayteaface (Oct 28, 2014)

To me, at the moment, no. I'm a sucker for being able to customise anything, so the thought of the changeable plates kinda drew me in at first but, other than that, I'm in no dire need of what it's offering. If it were someone's first DS purchase, then I'm sure it'd be great; but as someone with the previous 3DS XL, which does everything I need it to do, I don't think it'd be worth the upgrade. If my current one had any issues though, I'd definitely get the next model up.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Oct 29, 2014)

I would say yes, but ony because I found out supposedly it will have 3DS games that only work on said new system, really upsetting to hear, though I hope they will continue releasing 3DS games solely for the standard 3DS. I would not be happy if all the new games coming out only worked on the new 3DS; while it may have some nice new features, I still say I don't want to have to spend hundreds on a new system, though if it does only work with newer games, I may look into investing into one.


----------



## mayorglitter (Oct 29, 2014)

I think it's all hyped-up a tad. Personally, I bought my blue 3DS XL literally a month-ish ago, so I have zero need for an upgrade. I do like the look of a few things being moved around, like the volume slider moving up. That'd be good for me since I have a habit of getting into Mario Kart 7 a bit _too_ much and sliding it up with the side of my left hand when I swerve.


----------



## Dasbreenee (Oct 29, 2014)

I could care less. I love my 3ds XL.
But I would love if the battery light was visible when I'm laying down playing.


----------

